# How does my Mummy walk?



## Bodiedog (Oct 3, 2011)

Having returning to the world of monster modelling and new to this forum (distracted by the dark side of tanks and planes - gasp) I am about to embark on the Moebius Mummy - yeah I know, late starter.

My question is: Since he is wrapped around the legs, how did he walk? 

I can't remember how it's done in the movie.

Or was he just hopping mad when he woke up? (Sorry, just had to.)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is a mystery in the movie since IIRC they never show Karloff walking. He is shown full length, fully wrapped in the coffin. When he steams the scroll they show his hand, and then they just show the end of a bandage dragging away out the door.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Don't know, never met your mummy! Why don't you go ask your dad? 

HAL9001-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Don't know, never met your mummy! Why don't you go ask your dad?
> 
> HAL9001-


Well, Bodiedog is here so... apparently she didn't walk fast enough!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That's always been a mystery to me with the Mummy movies. Even moving on to the later (Kharis) Universal films. When he was entomnbed both legs were wrapped together. How did each leg get individually wrapped? 
Other things that have me baffled:
The Tanna leaf.... How is it a 3000 year dried leaf produces liquid when expoosed to flame?? 
Why didn'tthe Mummy's victims just run away? They always just stood there while the Mummy sauntered up to them slower than mud.
Don't get it


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

The bandages on both Imhotep and Kharis were 3,000 years old. When they were animated and got up to walk the wrappings just fell or were ripped apart.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are just continuity problems in the mummy's appearance at the beginning of the film and in the flash back sequence. IIRC in the flashbacks they show his head and face being wrapped but in the tomb he does not have wrapping on his head. exactly how Karloff's mummy walked was not explained as they never showed him walking in his makeup. 

As much as the mummy is pretty improbable as a murdering monster, I love the Universal mummy series. The Mummy's Ghost, in particular, is a lot of fun and it's always great to see John Carradine.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The embalmers would never individually wrap the arms and legs the way Karloff, Tom Tyler, and Lon Chaney were. Most of Karloff's scenes in the begining of the film, were of a dummy,


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

apls said:


> The embalmers would never individually wrap the arms and legs the way Karloff, Tom Tyler, and Lon Chaney were. Most of Karloff's scenes in the begining of the film, were of a dummy,


Not true! That was Karloff wrapped up, sitting in the sarcophagus. His legs aren't bound together in the scene. Why build a dummy when Karloff was already made up and could stand there anyway?

The Moebius model (and others like the Janus), are not portraying him accurately. But it'd look funny if the legs were individually wrapped, hence what you see with most models.










Of course, having a Mummy get up and walk around is about as far-fetched as having a bunch of grown men argue about modeling and ancient horror films... 

hmm.. wait a minute...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

apls said:


> The embalmers would never individually wrap the arms and legs the way Karloff, Tom Tyler, and Lon Chaney were. Most of Karloff's scenes in the begining of the film, were of a dummy,


Actually I believe they did. The inner wrappings would cover the arms and legs like a suit of clothing. The outer wrappings are like a shroud covering the whole body. I always assumed the outer wrappings ripped apart as he started moving , revealing the inner wrappings underneath..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A two second google search revealed some photos of actual egyptian mummies with their outer wrappings removed revealing their arms and legs to be individually wrapped.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Tim Casey said:


> Not true! That was Karloff wrapped up, sitting in the sarcophagus. His legs aren't bound together in the scene. Why build a dummy when Karloff was already made up and could stand there anyway?
> 
> The Moebius model (and others like the Janus), are not portraying him accurately. But it'd look funny if the legs were individually wrapped, hence what you see with most models.
> 
> ...


Karloff was in the sarcophagus in close ups and medium shots, but in long shots where Muller( Edward Van Slone) is examining him, it was a dummy. Just like the dummy that was used for Dracula in Dracula's Daughter. I stand corrected about Mummy wrappings, I never saw on individually wrapped.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Tim Casey said:


> Of course, having a Mummy get up and walk around is about as far-fetched as having a bunch of grown men argue about modeling and ancient horror films...


Hey! Watch who you're calling grown up!! I resemble that remark. 

HAL9001-


----------

